# lawn mower blade sharpener



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a professional blade sharpener and want. some advice of what kind to buy and the easiest way to sharpen blades with a professional look. I'm a repair shop going to get into sharping lawn mower blades. thank you Frank


----------



## walmel (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Racerbush: Just get youself a bench grinder. Sharpen the blade at a 30 degree angle and you're all set


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*It's expensive....*

http://www.magna-matic.com/sharpeners/mag9000/index.html

It's the best one I have ever used. You can put an edge on a very dull blade in short order, and dress up good blades in no time!


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

i always just use hand grinder with flap disc


----------

